
Join WorldVentures - mbullard
•Name &#x2F; URL: WorldVentures &#x2F; http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mbullard.worldventures.biz&#x2F; (Sign up is at the bottom)<p>•Explainer Video: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vacationsooner.com&#x2F;video&#x2F;membership_rep_short&#x2F;english<p>•More details: My business is in the early stages. Currently looking for 5 IBO&#x27;s to come to the company to start building with.<p>•Are you looking for anything?: Absolutely looking to bring in IBO&#x27;s to WorldVentures. Their background does not have to be in Travel Tourism to be successful.<p>•Discount for &#x2F;r&#x2F;startup subscribers?:(18-25 year olds get automatic discount on website) :)<p>Weather you are looking to take advantage of our amazing business opportunity, or be a customer, the deal still stands.
======
mbullard
If you have any questions please feel free to email me at mbullworks@gmail.com

